# Τι γίνεται με το multitasking;



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Πριν από τρία χρόνια, σε μια ερώτηση καθαρά τεχνικής φύσης, είχε γραφτεί ότι το *multitasking* είναι στα ελληνικά *πολυδιεργασία*. Έτσι αποφάσισε κάποτε η Microsoft και φαντάζομαι ότι ο κόσμος της Microsoft εξακολουθεί να πολυδιεργάζεται και να βολεύεται πολυδιεργαστικά. 

Υπάρχει, βέβαια, και η ΕΛΕΤΟ, η οποία προτείνει τον όρο *πολυέργεια*, αν και μια ματιά στα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα θα μας δείξει ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται ελάχιστα και μάλιστα με τη σημασία «πολλαπλές δουλειές για πολλαπλές πηγές εισοδήματος». Κοντά, αλλά όχι αυτό που λέμε για τους υπολογιστές:
In computing, multitasking is a method where multiple tasks, also known as processes, are performed during the same period of time.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_multitasking

Αλλά και στους ανθρώπους είναι κάτι το διαφορετικό το _multitasking_:
Human multitasking is the best performance by an individual of appearing to handle more than one task at the same time. The term is derived from computer multitasking. An example of multitasking is taking phone calls while typing an email. Some believe that multitasking can result in time wasted due to human context switching and apparently causing more errors due to insufficient attention.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_multitasking

Πώς το λέτε, λοιπόν, το _multitasking_, μια τόσο συνηθισμένη λέξη στα αγγλικά, όταν δεν πρόκειται για τεχνικό περιεχόμενο όπου μπορείτε να βολευτείτε με την _πολυδιεργασία_;


μαλτιτάσκινγκ
ταυτόχρονη εκτέλεση πολλών εργασιών
εκτέλεση πολλαπλών εργασιών ταυτόχρονα
ζογκλάρισμα (αυτό το λέω εγώ πότε πότε)
πολυδραστηριότητα
κάτι άλλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Μ*ου*λτιτάσκινγκ! Σεβασμός στους Μήτσους αυτής της Γης!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

Το 1. Τα άλλα είναι από άστοχα ως λάθος. Ταυτόχρονη εκτέλεση έχουμε μόνο σε multithreading, για το οποίο χρειάζονται πολυπύρηνοι επεξεργαστές. Το multitasking επιτρέπει την *παράλληλη* εκτέλεση πολλών διεργασιών. Το γράφω για αυτούς που μπορεί να μην το γνωρίζουν.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Για πολλούς είναι απλώς business as usual ή η ιστορία της ζωής τους.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cibiQvjiKBg


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Νίκελ, παίζει να 'σαι ο μοναδικός Έλληνας που λέει _μάλτι_-, το 'χεις καταλάβει ε;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Νίκελ, παίζει να 'σαι ο μοναδικός Έλληνας που λέει _μάλτι_-, το 'χεις καταλάβει ε;


Μπαα, μην το λες. Ξέρω κι άλλον (που τον χαλάει και το_ ούλτρα _και θέλει να το ακούει_ όλτρα_  )


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το 1. Τα άλλα είναι από άστοχα ως λάθος. Ταυτόχρονη εκτέλεση έχουμε μόνο σε multithreading, για το οποίο χρειάζονται πολυπύρηνοι επεξεργαστές. Το multitasking επιτρέπει την *παράλληλη* εκτέλεση πολλών διεργασιών. Το γράφω για αυτούς που μπορεί να μην το γνωρίζουν.


Το «ταυτόχρονος» περιλαμβάνει και πράγματα που γίνονται στο ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα. Σε ανθρώπους υπάρχει επίσης η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο να μασάς τσίχλα και να περπατάς ταυτόχρονα ή το να δουλεύεις και να ακούς μουσική ταυτόχρονα από τη μια (ΟΚ, δεν είναι «δουλειές», tasks, όλα αυτά) και το να τηγανίζεις αβγά και να φτιάχνεις μια σαλάτα ταυτόχρονα, από την άλλη (που σημαίνει λίγο το ένα, λίγο το άλλο, και τα τελειώνεις μέσα στο ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα). Πώς χρησιμοποιείται το _παράλληλος / παράλληλα_ σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;

Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ξέρουμε με ακρίβεια τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _multiprocessing_ και _multithreading_ στους υπολογιστές. Έχουμε νήμα για την _πολυνηματική επεξεργασία_ (multithreading); Θα απειληθεί ο όρος _πολυνημάτωση_ (για τη δημιουργία πολλών νημάτων σε φόρουμ);

Πώς λέμε την ταυτόχρονη διατύπωση πολλών αποριών;
:)


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Πώς λέμε την ταυτόχρονη διατύπωση πολλών αποριών; :)


multiasking = μουλτιάσκινγκ, πολυερώτημα, πολυερωτισμός, πολυαμορία πού-πού-πούντη; πολυαπορία όχι, αυτή την έχουμε συλλογικά πλέον θέλει και πολυρώτημα;  _And another thing..._ (_E un'altra cosa_... ultima)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Νίκελ, παίζει να 'σαι ο μοναδικός Έλληνας που λέει _μάλτι_-, το 'χεις καταλάβει ε;



Νόουπ. Κι εγώ μάλτι- προφέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Αν πεις γρήγορα δέκα φορές «μούλτι» εμφανίζεται το πνεύμα του Σέξπιρ και σου δίνει μια μπάφλα. :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι μοιάζει να αγνοούμε:

(α) τα μούλτι (μπλέντερ, πολυκόφτες) στην κουζίνα
(β) τα κλιματιστικά μούλτι ινβέρτερ


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αν πεις γρήγορα δέκα φορές «μούλτι» εμφανίζεται το πνεύμα του Σέξπιρ και σου δίνει μια μπάφλα. :twit:


 multibaffling  
Ενώ για mutliwaffling δεν πιστεύω να έχει κανείς αντίρρηση. But I'm waffling again.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι μοιάζει να αγνοούμε:
> (α) τα μούλτι (μπλέντερ, πολυκόφτες) στην κουζίνα
> (β) τα κλιματιστικά μούλτι ινβέρτερ


Εσύ, Δόκτωρ, μην ξεχνάς τ' άλλο που σου 'χα πει: Αν πεις γρήγορα δέκα φορές «μούσλι» εμφανίζεται το πνεύμα του Γκέτε και σου δίνει μια μπίφλα. :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι μοιάζει να αγνοούμε:
> 
> (α) τα μούλτι (μπλέντερ, πολυκόφτες) στην κουζίνα
> (β) τα κλιματιστικά μούλτι ινβέρτερ



Αυτά τα λέγανε στην εποχή της γιαγιάς μου (όχι τα κλιματιστικά). Με την ίδια λογική, η γνωστή διαφήμιση θα έπρεπε να λέει "τσεκ μασίνα".
Πάντως στο google, είτε "μάλτι ινβέρτερ" βάλω είτε "μούλτι ινβέρτερ", αρνείται πεισματικά να μου βγάλει αποτελέσματα που είναι γραμμένα με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες (μόνο αποτελέσματα από multi inverter βγάζει).


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά τα λέγανε στην εποχή της γιαγιάς μου (όχι τα κλιματιστικά). [...]



Αν πας σήμερα σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρικών στην Ελλάδα και ζητήσεις ένα «μάλτι», μπορεί να σε στείλουν σε κυνοτροφείο ή στο περίπτερο για Malties. Σίγουρα θα σε κοιτάνε παράξενα, και όλο και κάποιος θα σκεφτεί «Μούλτι-κούλτι θα 'ναι αυτός». 
Όχι, ντιλίβερι δεν κάνουν. Δεν είναι θέμα λογικής και θεωρίας, αλλά πρακτικής.
Δεν έχει ευρήματα στον γκούγκλη γιατί μπορεί να γράφεται μεν multi inverter, αλλά _λέγεται_ «μούλτι ινβέρτερ», συνήθως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ζαζ, έτσι που έκανες το νήμα φλοκάτη στη νεροτριβή από το χτύπημα, μόνο η Γιαδικιάρογλου λείπει...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά τα λέγανε στην εποχή της γιαγιάς μου (όχι τα κλιματιστικά). Με την ίδια λογική, η γνωστή διαφήμιση θα έπρεπε να λέει "τσεκ μασίνα".
> Πάντως στο google, είτε "μάλτι ινβέρτερ" βάλω είτε "μούλτι ινβέρτερ", αρνείται πεισματικά να μου βγάλει αποτελέσματα που είναι γραμμένα με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες (μόνο αποτελέσματα από multi inverter βγάζει).


Α, μάλιστα: άλλος ένας για τα _μαλτιμίντια_... :twit: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4605-Σημαίες-ντουμπλ-φας&p=53759&viewfull=1#post53759


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ζαζ, έτσι που έκανες το νήμα φλοκάτη στη νεροτριβή από το χτύπημα, μόνο η Γιαδικιάρογλου λείπει...


Η Γιαδικιάρογλου είπε γρήγορα δέκα φορές «Ουγκό» κι εμφανίστηκε ο Γιάννης Αγιάννης αυτοπροσώπως και της έχωσε ιν μπιφλ. :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Αν ψάξεις "αυτολεξεί" (verbatim, υποθέτω ότι θα λέει ο γκούγκλης στα αγγλικά), θα βρεις επίσης:

φίκους μούλτι
σπάγκους μούλτι (για ράμματα)
χρυσόψαρα μούλτι


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Καλά ρε σεις γκάιζ, καταρχάς (ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη το μΟΎλτι για την ώρα) μόνο εμένα μού φαίνεται φάουλ το μΑλτι; Μπαααα κι εδώ που το ακούω, πιο πολύ κατά μΌλτι μεριά γέρνει...
Οπότε;

Η Γιαδικιάρογλου μιλούσε με την Ποποβοσολόο και ο καθηγητής της έδωσε ένα μπόφλο για να συνέλθει


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Για να ξέρετε, παίρνω τηλέφωνο και τους ρωτάω: «Μαλτιράμα εκεί;» 
Αλλά το «μαλτιτάσκινγκ» ήταν λάθος μου. Έχω παραδοθεί στην κουλτούρα του «ου». Έχω δώσει την άδεια μου και έβαλαν τα *μουλτιμίντια* στο ΛΝΕΓ. Και είμαι επίτιμο μέλος της mustukuluru running (ράνινγκ) team.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Καλά ρε σεις γκάιζ, καταρχάς (ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη το μΟΎλτι για την ώρα) μόνο εμένα μού φαίνεται φάουλ το μΑλτι; Μπαααα κι εδώ που το ακούω, πιο πολύ κατά μΌλτι μεριά γέρνει... Οπότε;


Κι αυτό μόλτι δεν είναι; http://www.forvo.com/word/multimillionaire/#en


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κι αυτό μόλτι δεν είναι; http://www.forvo.com/word/multimillionaire/#en



Εεμ... δεν είναι; ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Αν αυτό το κομμάτι της συζήτησης γίνεται στα σοβαρά, σας εγγυώμαι ότι στα αγγλικά είναι ένα καθαρότατο [α] όπως στο cut.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Καλά ρε σεις γκάιζ, καταρχάς (ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη το μΟΎλτι για την ώρα) μόνο εμένα μού φαίνεται φάουλ το μΑλτι; Μπαααα κι εδώ που το ακούω, πιο πολύ κατά μΌλτι μεριά γέρνει...
> Οπότε;
> 
> Η Γιαδικιάρογλου μιλούσε με την Ποποβοσολόο και ο καθηγητής της έδωσε ένα μπόφλο για να συνέλθει



Οι Βρετανοί, ανάλογα και με την τοπική προφορά, τείνουν να προφέρουν το ʌ κοντά στο ο. Έχε όμως υπόψιν σου ότι είναι το ίδιο φώνημα στα multi, sun, dusk, fun.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν αυτό το κομμάτι της συζήτησης γίνεται στα σοβαρά, σας εγγυώμαι ότι στα αγγλικά είναι ένα καθαρότατο [α] όπως στο cut.


Σοβαρότατα γίνεται, Νίκελ, και το θέμα είναι: Τα αμερικανικά αγγλικά τα θεωρείς αγγλικά ή όχι; http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/multimillionaire


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Επειδή από μεριάς μου γίνεται στα σοβαρά, άκου εδώ  και εδώ τη διαφορά, για παράδειγμα, ανάμεσα στο -?- του multi και το α του hazard και του task. Όσο ανοιχτό κι αν ακούγεται το u, πιστεύω ότι πλησιάζει περισσότερο το -ο- παρά το -α-.

Ρημάδια εγγλέζικα με τις _ό,τι να 'ναι_ προφορές σας...


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Το cut μου σε απάντησή σου. Όπου η μια κυρία προφέρει το [uh] διαφορετικά από την άλλη. Αλλά, βέβαια, ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Helle. Δεν έχουν όλοι προφορά βιβλίου προφοράς...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Δηλαδή ισχυρίζεσαι ότι κοτζάμ dictionary.com που παρέθεσα πιο πάνω δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να διασφαλίσει μια προφορά αναφοράς;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Επειδή από μεριάς μου γίνεται στα σοβαρά, άκου εδώ  και εδώ τη διαφορά, για παράδειγμα, ανάμεσα στο -?- του multi και το α του hazard και του task. Όσο ανοιχτό κι αν ακούγεται το u, πιστεύω ότι πλησιάζει περισσότερο το -ο- παρά το -α-.


Καμιά σχέση με το ενδιάμεσο πρώτο -a- τού hazard (ίδιο με το -a- τού cat) και το μακρό τού task (ίδιο με το cart).


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή ισχυρίζεσαι ότι κοτζάμ dictionary.com που παρέθεσα πιο πάνω δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να διασφαλίσει μια προφορά αναφοράς;



Ναι, διότι, αν προσέξεις, το σύμβολο είναι το ίδιο (το [uh] του αμερικάνικου συστήματος).

Για αγγλικά πάντως:
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/multimillionaire
Σύγκριση των δύο:
http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/multimillionaire


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη την έψαξα διότι η προσωπική μου εμπειρία από τους Αμερικανούς είναι πως οι περισσότεροι τη λένε με _μόλτι_. Καταπώς φαίνεται, με βάση τα λεξικά, την προφέρουν λάθος. Ε, σε κάποια χρόνια, θα λεξικογραφηθεί αυτή η προφορά και θα ησυχάσουμε.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη την έψαξα διότι η προσωπική μου εμπειρία από τους Αμερικανούς είναι πως οι περισσότεροι τη λένε με _μόλτι_. Καταπώς φαίνεται, με βάση τα λεξικά, την προφέρουν λάθος. Ε, σε κάποια χρόνια, θα λεξικογραφηθεί αυτή η προφορά και θα ησυχάσουμε.



Γιεπ! Έτσι ακριβώς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Για να μη σας στεναχωρώ, είναι μια τάση αυτό το [α] με τον δευτερεύοντα τόνο να το ουδετεροποιούν (οι Αμερικανοί κυρίως, αλλά και τοπικές προφορές, που λέει ο Helle) σε ήχο που θυμίζει [ο]. 
Η ίδια κυρία διαβάζει το multiply, όπου ο τόνος μετακινείται και αντιστοίχως μεταβάλλεται και η προφορά του -u-.
Το ακούτε εκεί:
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/multiply?s=t
και μετά το ακούτε και εδώ:
http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/multiply

Έχει πλάκα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2012)

Πείτε μου ποιό συνθετικό της λέξης Μουλτιράμα (κατά το κατάστημα) είναι αγγλικής προέλευσης να σας πω αν πρέπει να το λέμε μούλτι ή μάλτι ή μόλτι. 

Πείτε μου επίσης οι αγγλομαθείς που λέτε για τοπικές προφορές πόσους ξέρετε από Μάντσεστερ και γύρω μέρη, κι αν είναι να σας συστήσω το πρώην συμφοιτητή μου και νυν καθηγητή ηλεκτρονικής στο ιμπίριαλ, γέννημα- θρέμμα άγγλο που αγόρευε για μουλτικοντούκτορς και σεμικοντούκτορς.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πείτε μο ποιό συνθετικό της λέξης Μουλτιράμα (κατά το κατάστημα) είναι αγγλικής προέλευσης να σας πω αν πρέπει να το λέμε μούλτι ή μάλτι ή μόλτι.
> 
> Πείτε μο επισης οι αγγλομαθείς που λέτε για τοπικές προφορές πόσους ξέρετε απο Μάντσεστερ και γύρω μέρη, κι αν είναι να σας συστησω το πρώην συμφοιτητή μου και νυν καθηγητή ηλεκτρονικής στο ιμπίριαλ, γέννημα- θρέμα άγγλο που αγόρευε για μουλτικοντούκτορς και σεμικοντούκτορς.









Δίκιο!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πείτε μου επίσης οι αγγλομαθείς που λέτε για τοπικές προφορές πόσους ξέρετε από Μάντσεστερ και γύρω μέρη, κι αν είναι να σας συστήσω τον πρώην συμφοιτητή μου και νυν καθηγητή ηλεκτρονικής στο ιμπίριαλ, γέννημα-θρέμμα Άγγλο που αγόρευε για μουλτικοντούκτορς και σεμικοντούκτορς.


Πάρε πίσω τώρα αμέσως τον Μανκουνιανό, γιατί θα φέρω στο νήμα τρεις Τζαμαϊκανούς! :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πείτε μου επίσης οι αγγλομαθείς που λέτε για τοπικές προφορές πόσους ξέρετε από Μάντσεστερ και γύρω μέρη, κι αν είναι να σας συστήσω το πρώην συμφοιτητή μου και νυν καθηγητή ηλεκτρονικής στο ιμπίριαλ, γέννημα- θρέμμα άγγλο που αγόρευε για μουλτικοντούκτορς και σεμικοντούκτορς.


Α ναι, η προφορά ποτέ δεν αποτέλεσε εμπόδιο για την προσωπική ανέλιξη ανθρώπων.
Ούτε και η σωστή προφορά, άλλωστε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πείτε μου ποιό συνθετικό της λέξης Μουλτιράμα (κατά το κατάστημα) είναι αγγλικής προέλευσης να σας πω αν πρέπει να το λέμε μούλτι ή μάλτι ή μόλτι.
> 
> Πείτε μου επίσης οι αγγλομαθείς που λέτε για τοπικές προφορές πόσους ξέρετε από Μάντσεστερ και γύρω μέρη, κι αν είναι να σας συστήσω το πρώην συμφοιτητή μου και νυν καθηγητή ηλεκτρονικής στο ιμπίριαλ, γέννημα- θρέμμα άγγλο που αγόρευε για μουλτικοντούκτορς και σεμικοντούκτορς.



Μην το πάμε τώρα σε επίπεδο προφορών ΗΒ, γιατί θα νυχτώσουμε. Αν είναι έτσι να προφέρουμε και στρούκτσα (structure) -άντε στρόκτσα- αντί στράκτσουρ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως (που 'μαι και τέρας προφοράς) λέω κάλτσα, φράκτσα, στράκτσα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Α ναι, η προφορά ποτέ δεν αποτέλεσε εμπόδιο για την προσωπική ανέλιξη ανθρώπων.


_
Οι υπόλοιποι τον κοροϊδεύαμε πίσω από την πλάτη του πάντως. _


----------



## bernardina (Jun 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως (που 'μαι και τέρας προφοράς) λέω κάλτσα, φράκτσα, στράκτσα.



Παρηγορήσου, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα 

το πιο αστείο απ' όλα ήταν το Heineken remover αντί του Heimlich maneuver :lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2012)

Μερικά από την λίστα των χειρότερων είναι over the top. Ας πούμε τα expresso, excetera, card shark, είναι τόσο κοινά που θεωρούνται μέρος της γλώσσας (τα πρώτα δύο μόνο προφορικά), το δε spitting image βρίσκεται και στα λεξικά. Το supposably είναι αρκετά κοινό, επίσης (το OED σημειώνει "chiefly in the US"). Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει η σύγχυση then-than και το "would of" αντί του σωστού "would have".

Αμφιβάλλω επίσης ότι το Heineken remover είναι κάτι που λέγεται συχνά αντί του Heimlich Maneuver, καθώς το google μού δίνει μόλις 135 αποτελέσματα.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Νίκελ, παίζει να 'σαι ο μοναδικός Έλληνας που λέει _μάλτι_-, το 'χεις καταλάβει ε;


Επόμενο κουίζ: Πόσοι Έλληνες λένε _*ράουτερ *_το ρουτεράκι τους — και γιατί πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να τους προσμετρούμε με τους υπόλοιπους ελληνόφωνους.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Ο Αμερικανός που προφέρει «ράουτ» κάθε _route_, ουσιαστικό και ρήμα, της αγγλικής γλώσσας γίνεται αμέσως εχθρός μου. Μας χωρίζει ένας ολόκληρος Ατλαντικός, που θα ήθελα να πέσει απάνω του και να τον πνίξει. Σοβαρά: δεν υπάρχουν πολλές αμερικάνικες προφορές στις οποίες να αντιδρώ με τόση αλλεργία. ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ!

Και σε ευχαριστώ που το ανέφερες. Θα το κάνω pet hate της εβδομάδας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2012)

Με πρόλαβες. Δεν υπάρχει μόνο ράουτερ, υπάρχει και ρούτερ για του αγγλόφωνους. Δεν μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανένας ότι ο Έλληνας πρέπει να το λέει ράουτερ, αφού δεν το λένε έτσι όλοι οι αγγλόφωνοι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Μα και οι Αμερικανοί αρκεί να μείνουν πιστοί στις ρίζες τους, να μην μπερδεύουν το _route_ με το _rout_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο Αμερικανός που προφέρει «ράουτ» κάθε _route_, ουσιαστικό και ρήμα, της αγγλικής γλώσσας γίνεται αμέσως εχθρός μου. Μας χωρίζει ένας ολόκληρος Ατλαντικός, που θα ήθελα να πέσει απάνω του και να τον πνίξει. Σοβαρά: δεν υπάρχουν πολλές αμερικάνικες προφορές στις οποίες να αντιδρώ με τόση αλλεργία. ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ!
> 
> Και σε ευχαριστώ που το ανέφερες. Θα το κάνω pet hate της εβδομάδας.



Μεταφέρεις τα αισθήματά μου με απόλυτη ακρίβεια. Όταν κάποιος λέει "ράουτερ" βγάζω μαχαίρι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

Α, δεν το 'ξερα ότι ενοχλεί τόσο τους βρετανοτραφείς. Θα το υιοθετήσω μου φαίνεται, αν είναι να έχει τέτοιο αποτέλεσμα στα νεύρα σας! :twit:


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

Θα λες μετά και αϊράν - αϊράκ; Νιουκουλαρ; Αϊτάλιαν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2012)

Σέμαϊ και άνταϊ και μούλταϊ (για να μείνουμε και στο θέμα) // semi-, anti-, multi-.

Εκνευρίστηκα και μόνο που το έγραψα.


----------



## Irini (Jul 17, 2012)

Πωπω! Δηλαδή άμα έρθω Ελλάδα να δω τους δικούς μου να κάνω καμια προσευχή στον Τουτάτη να μην σας συναντήσουμε εγώ κι άντρας μου!


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Irini said:


> Πωπω! Δηλαδή άμα έρθω Ελλάδα να δω τους δικούς μου να κάνω καμια προσευχή στον Τουτάτη να μην σας συναντήσουμε εγώ κι άντρας μου!


Να μας συναντήσετε. Στην πραγματική ζωή είμαστε πολύ πιο προσηνείς άνθρωποι απ' ό,τι στα φόρουμ. Ακόμα και οι γκριμάτσες που κάνουμε όταν ακούμε αμερικάνικες προφορές είναι χαριτωμένες.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Άλλωστε, Ειρήνη, κι εμάς οι Αμερικανοί μας κοιτάνε περίεργα. 

Στη Ν.Υόρκη με καταλάβαιναν όλοι. 
Στο Λος Άντζελες με ρώταγαν τι είπα και με κοίταζαν περίεργα. 
Εγώ από την άλλη δεν καταλάβαινα τα αγγλικά των λατινοαμερικάνων, ενώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα αγγλικά των Ισπανών.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2012)

Φαίνεται πως κανείς σας δεν έχει προσπαθήσει να συνεννοηθεί με Ινδό ή Πακιστανό στα αγγλικά. Πίκρααααα :s


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Μπέρνι, κάθε μέρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Φαίνεται πως κανείς σας δεν έχει προσπαθήσει να συνεννοηθεί με Ινδό ή Πακιστανό στα αγγλικά. Πίκρααααα :s



Μπα, όχι και τόσο. Εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση, αλλά πιο πιθανό είναι να πετύχεις Ινδό με posh προφορά παρά με σπαστή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπα, όχι και τόσο. Εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση, αλλά πιο πιθανό είναι να πετύχεις Ινδό με posh προφορά παρά με σπαστή.


Το ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα που προκύπτει από αυτή την ωραία παρατήρηση είναι: ποιο είναι σήμερα το ποσοστό των Ινδών δεύτερης γενιάς στη Βρετανία ή, για να μην μπλέξουμε με αμφισημίες, των Ινδών που γεννήθηκαν, μεγάλωσαν και πήγαν σχολείο στη Βρετανία σε σχέση με τους Ινδούς που γεννήθηκαν, μεγάλωσαν και πήγαν σχολείο στην Ινδία. Θα με ενδιέφερε να βρούμε μια τέτοια στατιστική.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Οι στατιστικές λένε ότι το 1/3 των ξένων της Αγγλίας είναι δεύτερη γενιά. 
Οπότε λογικά και το 1/3 των Ινδών της Αγγλίας είναι γεννημένοι και μεγαλωμένοι εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα που προκύπτει από αυτή την ωραία παρατήρηση είναι: ποιο είναι σήμερα το ποσοστό των Ινδών δεύτερης γενιάς στη Βρετανία ή, για να μην μπλέξουμε με αμφισημίες, των Ινδών που γεννήθηκαν, μεγάλωσαν και πήγαν σχολείο στη Βρετανία σε σχέση με τους Ινδούς που γεννήθηκαν, μεγάλωσαν και πήγαν σχολείο στην Ινδία. Θα με ενδιέφερε να βρούμε μια τέτοια στατιστική.



Τα στοιχεία που ζητάς είναι διαθέσιμα στην τελευταία απογραφή (αυτήν του 2001 γιατί η του 2011 είναι ακόμη υπό επεξεργασία). Σύμφωνα μ' αυτήν, λοιπόν, οι Ινδοί που γεννήθηκαν στην Ινδία και μένουν στο ΗΒ, είναι 700,000 ενώ ο συνολικός πληθυσμός τους είναι 1,050,000 (εξαιρουμένων όσων έχουν μεικτή εθνικότητα). Υπολογίζεται ότι ο αριθμός τους σήμερα είναι 1,500,000.

Ένας Ινδός Λονδρέζος που μου έρχεται πάντα στο μυαλό με τέτοιες συζητήσεις είναι ο Naveen Andrews, Κιπ στην ταινία Άγγλος Ασθενής και Σαγίντ στο Lost. Ιδού και πώς μιλάει:






ΥΓ: εν τω μεταξύ κι ο ρεπόρτερ δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ λευκός.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά αυτός είναι ηθοποιός, οπότε θα μιλάει διαφορετικά απο τον μανάβη της γειτονιάς. 
Ο ρεπόρτερ μου φαίνεται Κύπριος. 

ΥΓ Σε γενικές γραμμές, όσοι έχουν πάει σχολείο εδώ μιλάνε όπως οι συμμαθητές τους.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2014)

Τελικά, ρε τρελαμένοι μουλτιτασκεράδες λεξιλόγοι, ύστερα από εξήντα δύο (!!!) μηνύματα καταλήξαμε ως προς το πώς μεταφράζουμε το multitasking ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2014)

Αν μιλάς για υπολογιστές, βλέπεις στην πιάτσα αλλά και στο ολιγόλογο νήμα ότι προηγείται η _πολυδιεργασία_.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="πολυδιεργασία"
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2952-cooperative-multitasking-συνεργατική-πολυδιεργασία


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2014)

Όχι, δεν μιλάω για υπολογιστές, για άθρωπες μιλάω. Που προσπαθούν να παραστήσουν τη θεά Κάλι και μάλιστα κλωνοποιημένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2014)

Χμμμ, ξαναπέρασα όλο το νήμα (από τα πιο οφτοπικισμένα του φόρουμ, μάλλον) για να δω τι προτάσεις έχουν γίνει. Όχι πολλές, εδώ που τα λέμε.

Μια ιδέα για το multitasking στην καθημερινότητα είναι, υποθέτω, η _πολυπραγμοσύνη_.
Ανθρώπους που να θέλουν να παραστήσουν τη θεά Κάλι κλωνοποιημένη φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα είχε πολλούς στην τρισχιλιετή. Τους εκατόγχειρες, το πολύ πολύ. Αλλά τι ουσιαστικό να φτιάξεις; Εκατογχειροσύνη;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι με όρους καθημερινότητας το multitasking είναι τα πολλά καρπούζια στην ίδια μασχάλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2014)

Συμφωνώ, Ζαζ! Κάνε το ουσιαστικό, τώρα. ;) Υπομασχάλια πολυκαρπούζωση;


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2014)

...
μασχαλοπολυκαρπούζωμα, κι έτοιμοι για καρπάζωμα


----------



## Severus (Jun 28, 2014)

Λαμβάνοντας υπ όψιν την Ταυτόχρονη Διερμηνεία, η οποία ορίζεται μεταξύ άλλων ως μια μορφή εκτέλεσης διαδικασίας τύπου multitasking, o όρος λοιπόν θα μπορούσε να εκφερθεί περιφραστικά ως σύγχρονη εκτέλεση διαδικασιών γνωστικής-γλωσσικής φύσης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Όχι, δεν μιλάω για υπολογιστές, για άθρωπες μιλάω. Που προσπαθούν να παραστήσουν τη θεά Κάλι και μάλιστα κλωνοποιημένη.



Για τις παράλληλες ασχολίες ανέφερα στο πρώτο μήνυμα και το ζογκλάρισμα. Για ζογκλέρ μιλάμε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2014)

daeman said:


> Zazula said:
> 
> 
> > Αν πεις γρήγορα δέκα φορές «μούλτι» εμφανίζεται το πνεύμα του Σέξπιρ και σου δίνει μια μπάφλα. :twit:
> ...



μουλτιμπάτσισμα [ANT πολυφίλημα (_ιταλ._ mοlti baci)] 






Amici miei, τρένο.


----------

